# Any Minnesotans up for a get together?



## kurtsara (Oct 16, 2009)

*OCTOBER 31st* I am smoking some buckboard bacon and some canadian bacon and probably a brisket and a pork butt, maybe even a rack or two of ribs, if any Minnesota members want to come over and eat and talk smoking, bring something to put on the Lang if you like.

Anyone?


----------



## rw willy (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats a great way to celebrate the your loss to the RAVENs.
Go Baltimore.
Enjoy your smoke.  Have a great season.


----------



## erain (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks for the invite but for me i am sure there will be something involving hunting going on... hope you get some takers, maybe next time.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh man, thanks for the invite. I would love to, but as Erain said, there a hunting going on right now. Its time to refill the freezer with all those tasty critters that are out in the wild
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

If nothing happens this year before it gets too cold out, for sure, this Spring whether its at your place or not, a few of us Minnesotans should get together for a good smoke and some new friendships.


----------



## scenic (Oct 17, 2009)

What a great invite but I am with a few others this time.  I am supposed to be in North Dakota chasing pheasants that week.  But I would be interested in a get-together maybe in the spring.   Maybe even get some fishing in at the same time.


----------



## 3montes (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep busy time of year. But we should definetly plan something. Seeing as how there is getting to be so many us here on the board. Anybody got a lake place?
My inlaws have a big place on Oak lake off hwy 23 in Duquette. Nothing spectacular for fishing but a large front yard with lots of room for smokers and campers. 
I doubt they would mind having all that good q being made right there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Definetly something to keep in mind next spring/summer.


----------



## kennymn (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the invite , but working at the gun range that weekend .


----------



## 3montes (Oct 18, 2009)

Being at the gun range is the next best thing to smoking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




The one I go to is about a half hour drive for me. So many weekends are blocked out due to law enforcement training etc. that I don't get to shoot near as much as I would like. Probably just as good considering the cost and availability of ammo. Is the one you work at private or public?


----------



## smokin' dick (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not from Minnesota, but if I was, I'd be there.


----------



## kurtsara (Oct 18, 2009)

*DATE* *CHANGE* that is Halloween and we have new grandkids so I am doing this *Sunday**November**1st*, so I start curing the pork on Thursday, 10 days before smoking


----------

